# Post the next line if you can~



## shamegame (Aug 4, 2007)

_*Some folks are born made to wave the flag,Ooh, they're red, white and blue...*_





( Ok let's get the whole song done- one line per poster, no double posting...might take a while.)


----------



## HoLE (Aug 4, 2007)

and when the band plays hail to the chief,,,ooooo they point the cannon at you lord CCR rocks

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## Shotgunrab (Sep 10, 2007)

It ain't me, it ain't me,I ain't no senator's son,(2x)


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 10, 2007)

Some folks inherit star spangled eyes, ooh, they send you down to war.


----------



## HoLE (Sep 10, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Some folks inherit star spangled eyes, ooh, they send you down to war.


uh oh,,i think ya smoked a good one Chiceh,,and missed a HoLE line there,,,,,RE- MiXXXXXxxxxxxxx

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## bubbaspark86 (Sep 10, 2007)

It aint me, it aint me; I aint no fortunate one, no


----------



## HoLE (Sep 10, 2007)

Chiceh said:


> Some folks inherit star spangled eyes, ooh, they send you down to war.


PSSsssttttt.Chiceh,,edit yur line to"yeah,some folks are born silver spoon in hand,Lord don't they help themselves, oh,,but don't tell anyone I helped ya

Keep on growin

HoLE


----------

